

Evaluating the Opportunity Cost of Meetings & Events - ozziegooen
http://blog.bowlabs.org/2013/08/17/the-human-cost-of-meetings-and-group-events/

======
furballmenace
37Signals makes the same case for remote meetings in their book Remote.
Meetings are expensive in terms of both time and costs. Sometimes a quick
Skype call or a discussion over a project management interface fixes things up
equally well.

